# Power Feeder



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

Finally decided to get a power feeder for table saw & shaper, I would have sooner but I didn't want to drill & tap the tops. Having a mag drill started me looking & came across a magnetic power feeder hold down, it comes a kit from magswitch, a little pricey but it makes moving the power feeder a breeze. I ordered the power feeder & hold down today so I should get them next week. There are a couple u tube videos & it looks pretty sturdy, if it holds like my mag drill it should be fine. Pics & review to follow.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Can you post a link to info on the magnetic stock feeder mount? I looked on magswitch's website and could not find one (tons of products there).

Thanks in advance,


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

How much does the power feeder you ordered weigh?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Found this


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *renegade* where are the pics and review… You promissed them over a few hours ago…

Just kidding, however, I am a *mag-switch* addict and eagerly awaiting the review (and the happy snaps). I may never need a power feeder but am always keen to plagiarise ideas/concepts.


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I didn't think twice about drilling & tapping the table of my Delta HD shaper! It's a tool and will be lucky to be worth half of what it cost.

I did try the clamp on Grizzly mount so many years ago, but not satisfactorily in any way. It might work for what are sold as baby feeders, but I don't know if I would try a feeder that light.


----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

It is a shop fix w1765 weighs about 75lbs, should be fine for what i do. The mag switch part #8800994, it seems new and not on their web site,i bought through a link from a wood worker and saved 10%. I think it was James king, probably could have bought a cheap chinesium mag drill and modified the magnet, but the mag switch doesn't require power.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> It is a shop fix w1765 weighs about 75lbs, should be fine for what i do. The mag switch part #8800994, it seems new and not on their web site,i bought through a link from a wood worker and saved 10%. I think it was James king, probably could have bought a cheap chinesium mag drill and modified the magnet, but the mag switch doesn't require power.
> 
> - Renegade1LI


The feeder shown with the magswitch base is the 1/8hp baby feeder. Hopefully it works out with the larger 1/4hp feeder you purchased.

Honestly I'm a bit skeptical considering I have to tighten one of my feeders locking handles with a mallet to keep it from rotating under feeding pressure. My solution to moving feeders was to buy additional bases, and eventually a feeder for each machine.

Either way good luck and let us know how it works.


----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

Worst case I'll use this feeder on my shaper, only need to Mount in one spot. I'll get a 1/8 hp for the table saw so i can move it as needed. From watching a few videos it looks like the baby feeder is fine for a ts, but i will try out and see, so there is no real down side and if it works it'll be good info for others.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I googled the part number to find the link to magswitch's info on the magnetic base kit:

https://mag-tools.com/products/powerfeedermagneticbasekit

If the base rotates on the table too easily, it looks like the wooden pieces of the kit could be lengthened, to give the magnets more leverage to hold against rotation on the table surface (assuming you have the table space for it.)


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

Just a quick update, I received the new feeder, came damaged of course. It's hefty, not sure if the magnetic base is going to work, but I will try it. I could return it but I like the size for the shaper, may just permanently mount it on the shaper & get a 1/8 hp for the table saw. I think the smaller one for the table saw may be a better fit as it can be positioned easier & quicker. There really is no down side to having 2 feeders, still want to see how strong the magnets are.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Just a quick update, I received the new feeder, came damaged of course. It s hefty, not sure if the magnetic base is going to work, but I will try it. I could return it but I like the size for the shaper, may just permanently mount it on the shaper & get a 1/8 hp for the table saw. I think the smaller one for the table saw may be a better fit as it can be positioned easier & quicker. There really is no down side to having 2 feeders, still want to see how strong the magnets are.
> 
> - Renegade1LI


Mutiple feeders are great, ideally one on every machine (ts, bs, shaper, jointer)

I do wonder how effective the baby feeder is on a ts. I saw the video at the link AlaskaGuy posted and it seemed a bit undersized and at a really slow feed rate. I have ts feeder (1hp) and it is nice, but its running a bit faster. Also they are all easy to position regardless of size.


----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

Getting closer, shop fox is sending out a new motor cover, received magswitch, not just need some time.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

looking forward to seeing your review.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

Update, finally got a chance to fab the mag switch base and hang the feeder. Well they are seriously powerful magnets! So far the only week point is the plywood base, i used 11 ply 1/2" baltic birch, i think i will remake using 5/8" 15 ply. That said i think the base will break before the magnets break loose, they're that strong, once i dial the feeder in and use it I'll get a better feel, but the whole assembly is tight and rigid.


----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

Well so far the only issue is the 1/2" plywood, it flexes a little, with the smaller feeder it would be fine. I plan to make a new base using 3/4 oak and that should correct the flex. Otherwise i am happy with it, i set it so it pushes the board clear of the blade, just need to guide the board to the second wheel or use a feather board otherwise it wants to kick out before the board engages the second wheel.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the update and pictures! Lookin' good!


----------



## jrsevy (Apr 26, 2021)

I ordered the MagSwitch base but it's not shipping until June. I also am going to use this for a 1/4 HP power feeder. I was concerned that none of the videos for the magnetic base showed anything other than with 1/8 HP baby power feeders, which are 1/2 the weight of the 1/4 HP units. I've already made the wood base and decided to use 3/4" white oak instead of 1/2" plywood and for kicks and I extended the wood base perpendicular to the forthcoming MagSwitch kit and added two MagSwitch 235 magnets to give the base a wider footprint to accomodate the 235's with an additional ~470 pounds of hold down force.

I think this should work fine for my Jet JTAS-10 table saw and router combo. I may try it on my jointer too to see if it will allow flattening vs. planing. Thinking if I move the feeder to the outfeed of the jointer, just past the cutter with little down force, it should work. For shorter pieces, I'd just joint by hand.


----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

It will definitely put more constant force than by hand and on the Jointer it really seems to flatten the board . I never reality got snipe on the Jointer and with the feeder it just goes so much smoother.


----------



## jrsevy (Apr 26, 2021)

Good to hear. When I searched for Power Feeder on Jointer, I saw a lot of negative responses about that you might as well just run through a planer as the power feeder wouldn't give variable downward pressure, like it would by hand. I figure having the feeder on the outfeed side would allow a board to to pass over the cutter with less downward pressure.


----------

